# Earphones like SONY MDR-EX700?



## jkultimate (May 22, 2011)

I had a Sony *MDR-EX700* "noise cancelling" type*www.glocalmall.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/450x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/7/0/700blue.jpg


*It is so good for its pure bass. LOL..*

The problem is that I *lost* it when I was in a holiday trip. 
I can't find it in my local shops for buying.

My query is that, is there any headphones* like this ex700* from sony or sony Ericsson, or a known company that have same bass like ex700?

*IT MUST HAVE 3.5 AUDIO JACK.
AND MUST BE IN ECONOMICAL RANGE.*


----------



## mohityadavx (May 22, 2011)

Creative EP 630 seems ur best choice in this budget.

PS:- I haven't used these but if u r following audio thread since a long time its the most recommend earphone in this forum


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2011)

bro at least mention budget even if its Rs300


----------



## jkultimate (May 23, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> bro at least mention budget even if its Rs300



*Budget - Under 1K*


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2011)

If u can extend ur budget a bit, u can get Sennheiser CX 180 - 1.2K


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

go for soundmagic pl 30.

*www.erodov.com/forums/soundmagic-pl30-ear-phones-review/22037-page5.html

buy it and be in audio bliss.

and dont go for that ep 630 crap, they dont have good sound quality. i had one and never felt satisfied with them.



mohityadavx said:


> Creative EP 630 seems ur best choice in this budget.
> PS:- I haven't used these but if u r following audio thread since a long time its the most recommend earphone in this forum


my friend, that was YEARS ago, now better 'phones are available.
pls stop recommending everyone those.


----------

